# Algae on concrete



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Customer called me today he tried to pressure wash off algae on his patio says couldn't get all of it off so he wants me to help him out used 2800psi on it already but no chemicals any suggestions ? Not alot of experience pw concrete but I need the work thanks in advance


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Why no chem's? No real experience there either, but I would think some chem and maybe a surface cleaner (if neccessary).


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

When we clean concrete we spray a 3-4% bleach solution on the real tough spots first only. Then using a surface cleaner we plow the driveway, sidewalk etc..

Once it is done, spray the entire driveway with the strong bleach and leave it. Spray from the grass in towards the concrete so the overspray does not burn the grass.

For oil you want soda pearl aka sodium hydroxide. Mix it up in a pump up if you do not have a 12v or chemical system.

hope this helps


----------



## Martinez (Jul 22, 2011)

tntpainting said:


> Customer called me today he tried to pressure wash off algae on his patio says couldn't get all of it off so he wants me to help him out used 2800psi on it already but no chemicals any suggestions ? Not alot of experience pw concrete but I need the work thanks in advance


Spray pool clorox first let it sit for 5 min and then pressure wash it off with white tip only.


----------

